# Happy Thanksgiving guys!



## SheriV (Nov 23, 2016)

first year I won't be working on thanksgiving in a little bit and-I'd love to say something profound but I've got nothing-

So- I hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## charley (Nov 23, 2016)

... Happy Thanksgiving Sheri, and the other 2 people that are still here...


----------



## so1970 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 25, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving... Albeit a lil late. Happy rest of the holidays too. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm officially ready to go back to school on monday..lol


----------



## charley (Nov 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I'm officially ready to go back to school on monday..lol



... good for you !!    it's about time somebody was trying to learn something around here ...


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 27, 2016)

SheriV said:


> first year I won't be working on thanksgiving in a little bit and-I'd love to say something profound but I've got nothing-
> 
> So- I hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving


 
same to you sweet cheeks


----------



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2016)

damn just saw this, happy belated Turkey Day!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 29, 2016)

Prince said:


> damn just saw this, happy belated Turkey Day!



Now you just opened yourself up for Charley's wrath....


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Now you just opened yourself up for Charley's wrath....




.... nobody gives a shit, i've said plenty ...    if you guys don't care , well, that's that !!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 29, 2016)

I care, this place helped me out a lot when I needed it most, I wish we could get it back to that place again, and I know the more people like me and cap and kos and all the other misfits start posting more often would help greatly,
I am just in a time crunch these days. I will do my best to post more often, K Bro?.....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I care, this place helped me out a lot when I needed it most, I wish we could get it back to that place again, and I know the more people like me and cap and kos and all the other misfits start posting more often would help greatly,
> I am just in a time crunch these days. I will do my best to post more often, K Bro?.....




same-
the general spirit here and feeling of comradarie (sp?) was a big help to me for fitness stuffs when I did the wp challenge

I loved this place enough I dragged a few friends along with me from another board but they usually laid low around here. My bestie was here briefly (under a yr) before he passed away.


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I care, this place helped me out a lot when I needed it most, I wish we could get it back to that place again, and I know the more people like me and cap and kos and all the other misfits start posting more often would help greatly,
> I am just in a time crunch these days. I will do my best to post more often, K Bro?.....



... sorry ,, I can be an asshole, no doubt !!!      I've even pm'ed prince , & he said he'd stop in more often,,    ...   Looks like the Eagles hired Andy Reid back as 'head coach'...   dink & dunk...   that's all we got..    fuck it !!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't think you are being an asshole, Your just passionate about keeping AG going. Prince should be sending you some of his halo free for the job you are doing.
I went to bed 2 minutes into the 4th quarter, Fuck that shit....


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2016)

...  i'll start channel surfing for something funny to watch, or any escape tv bullshit in order to turn the page..    & the flyers aren't playing sharp. & the 76'ers are another year or two away, although they may be great if they can avoid injuries ... but it ain't today//      ..


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy belated Thanksgiving!


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2016)

Tesla said:


> Happy belated Thanksgiving!



,,, back at you Tesla,  good to see you around..


----------

